# EU6500i Tri Fuel Conversion



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

Over the weekend I undertook a successful conversion of my EU6500i to tri fuel. Other than reconnecting those impossible to reach retention clips on the air box (I still can't reach the back lower), the conversion was quite easy.

I have a question regarding the adjustment of the load block. When running on gasoline, without a load, the generator idles at around 3300 and 2400 in eco mode. Without a load, I find that the idle is no at all sensitive to the load block adjustment, Starting at about 6 turns out from fully closed, I can turn it several revolutions in either direction with absolutely no effect on the RPM. Is this normal?

My other question is how do I properly set the load block for a full load. Do I simply simulate a full load on the generator and target an RPM of 3400 for the load block adjustment?

What is confusing is that I undertook the conversion in the past on a conventional generator and the target RPM was of course 3600. Is the RPM less relevant because of the inverter technology on this machine?

I probably should have added that this is the USCARB Snorkel conversion kit.

Thanks in advance for comments.

Andy


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Have you tried to contact Hondas tech support???

Im sorry, Im pretty much Onan RV and basic portable gennys


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Jackruf said:


> What is confusing is that I undertook the conversion in the past on a conventional generator and the target RPM was of course 3600. Is the RPM less relevant because of the inverter technology on this machine?


Out-of-the-box and running on gasoline, the EU6500is uses a microprocessor to control the engine speed. There is a stepper motor on the throttle, and the brain makes the throttle open or close as needed to match the load (when Eco-Throttle is ON). The engine runs almost wide-open when Eco-Throttle is OFF. 

Not sure if that process if effected by a different fuel (propane or LNG) compared to gasoline. Might want to speak with the supplier of the kit, as Honda's resources only support stock gasoline operation. 

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------

